# Spooling a TLD 25



## mbe5003

I'm still kinda new to boat fishing so let me know if my thoughts here are completely wrong



I picked up 2 TLD25's for doing some trolling. I've been trying to read through some old threads on here and I think my plan is to spool them with about 400-500 yds of braid something in the 65 lb range and then put about 100 yds of mono on for shock what test mono should I use and how do I actually go about spooling the reels? I've read a couple places that I should put some mono down on the spool first so because the braid sometimes slips? I don't know any advice would be great thanks!



Also what type of knot for attaching the mono to the braid? Uni? (I'm sure I'll get a bunch of different opinions on this one)


----------



## bombtosser

what do you fish out of? i spooled my tld's with 30 lb mono they took somewhere around 450 yards. i fish 2 50's and tld25's the braid is nice but it's expensive, i think its a waist of money on that reel based on the max drag for that reel. what is your primary trolling use? kings? fishing around the edge?


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY

i'd take it to a local tackle shop if you wanna spool a pile of braid on on non level wind reel. it'll take them about 2 minutes. 50# braid and 50# mono topshot. you can probably get about 400 yds of of braid and 150 of mono. 65 would be overkill on a 25 imo.


----------



## amarcafina

IMO Braid is a waste of money for trolling, you don't need it , It don't give, and if your being spooled you can always chase the fish to gain line!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

I agree with others on the braid. I myself had 2 tld 25's and I loaded them with 40lb mono and it was great. I had plenty enough line to troll and catch wahoo and some blackfin tuna. Never had any problems. On the other hand if I had a bottom setup then I would definately fish braid to feel every hit and use the advantage of the "no strectch"effect to yank the fish's jaw and ass out of whatever structure he's trying to get back into.


----------



## mbe5003

Ok thanks for the mono advice I'll be going that way then any advice on good brands? brands to stay away from? I have a 21' Mako so probably mostly trolling around the edge and similar places.



Thanks for all of your advice


----------



## bombtosser

don't go cheap, i put suffix on mine, because i bought a huge spool at the outcast sale for next to nothing. stick with the usuals, momoi, jinkai, suffix, there's probably some others to. I like to put high vis yellow on my reels. its easier to keep up with where everything is in the spread. also, learn the bimini twist knot.it's the go to knot when it comes to rigging your rods.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON

> *bombtosser (2/14/2010)*don't go cheap, i put suffix on mine, because i bought a huge spool at the outcast sale for next to nothing. stick with the usuals, momoi, jinkai, suffix, there's probably some others to. I like to put high vis yellow on my reels. its easier to keep up with where everything is in the spread. also, learn the bimini twist knot.it's the go to knot when it comes to rigging your rods.


I agree about the bimini twist but honestly because it is a hard knot to tie, the spider hitch is IMO just as good as the bimini twist and a hell of a lot easier to tie. I use it on all my trolling gear and havent had any problem.


----------



## Findeep

Have to agree with everyone on this. Braid is a waste on trolling setup's. I have 3 25's and a 20 that I troll with. I have385yds of 40lb high vis green on the 25's and 30lb of the same on the 20.Have caught kings, wahoo, dolphin, and blackfin with no problem.Don't target the big stuff so these fit perfect. Andif you do hook into somthing really big you can chase it down.


----------



## Chris V

Just spool them with 40lb momoi or Jinkai. They will get over 500 yards this way. Theres nothing wrong with braid either as long as you don't mind paying. A good route with braid would be about 500 yards of 65lb with a 150 yard top shot (TLD 25). Either way they are great reels and will handle most of anything you will encounter trolling the area.


----------



## Kim

I'm a believer in having the right tool for the job. Sure braid line cost way more than mono, but it has a lot of advantages such as small diameter, low stretch, abrasion resistance and it has a greater life expectancy. along with all that you can pack a lot more yardage on a smaller reel. Sounds like you troll the edge on in, so it's possible for you to catch a stud hooter or Sailfish and the extra line could very well come in handy. Chasing a large fast fish with a boat doesn't always work out as planned.


----------



## Travis Gill

We fish 30lb suffix on TLD 25's and have never had a problem. Caught wahoo to 96lbs and plenty of billfish on them without ever worrying about being spooled


----------



## sea hoss

I fish 5 tld 25' s spooled with 400 yds. of 100lb. bully braid and 150 yd. topshot of 50lb. mono that way I only have to replacethe mono topshot at the beginning of every season. Great setup for everything up to triple digit tuna.


----------

